

The Organisation Kid - arihelgason
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2001/04/the-organization-kid/2164/

======
markstansbury
Something about that article is very disturbing. College kids with no desire
to protest or even keep up with politics. And these are the ones who will be
running the show in 20 years? I dunno. I don't like that.

------
yoonminn
the essay seems to be framed as a lament, on youthful apathy toward the
doctrine/concept of "original sin". Who here agrees with his framework, that
it is pre-requisite knowledge for a nation's success ?

